# RHC billing for CPO's



## chyatt (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone out there bill for care plan oversights under a rural health clinic?  If so, how do you bill?  Thru Medicare part B?  Or under the RHC?  
Thank you!
What about a nursing home care plan oversight thru the rural health clinic?  CPT code 99379/99380.  How are you billing this thru Medicare?  Also, any experience when the patient has Medicaid only?


----------



## CDonovan3 (Jan 8, 2010)

*CPO's*

You will bill CPO's under regular part B.  If billing Medicare you can use G0181. CPO for hospice will be G0182.  The six digit number for the facility is normally required.


----------

